# ESDIFAN - Finally Success!



## mportney (Feb 16, 2005)

I have had diarrhea episodes since I was a kid. I have tried everything, including purchasing products from all over the world (wasting thousands of dollars!). I finally found a natural product that actually works! It stops the diarrhea quickly when I have episode and it prevents it if I take 6 capsules with a meal with food that usually triggers diarrhea. My episodes used to be weeks at a time. Now its about an hour and its over. This product has changed my life and I no longer spend my time worrying where the closest bathroom is when I leave the house! It is sold on different sites across the internet, even Amazon.com. You can do a search for Esdifan online and you should find someone who sells it.


----------



## Charbeaner (Jun 2, 2003)

d-free,Thanx for posting regarding Esdifan. How long have you been using it? Do you have to take 6 capsules with every meal or a certain amount as a preventative?It is wonderful that you are experiencing relief. How long did it take to work and how much do you buy a month.I would really be interested in trying this.


----------



## mportney (Feb 16, 2005)

I have been using Esdifan for 3 years. I only take the 6 capsules with the meals that I believe will trigger a flare up. Sometimes when I feel the gurgling during or after a meal, I will take 6 capsules to be sure I don't have a problem. It is completely natural and non toxic so you can't take too many.It depends on how bad a flare up is to say how quickly it works. When I first started taking it, I took 6 capsules 3 times a day for 3 days and it let my body calm down and start healing itself. Now I only need 1 bottle per 1 or 2 months, but they have a deal on their website for buy 2 get 1 free so it is really not that expensive, especially compared to the other (so called) cures on the internet. Their website is www.esdifan.com


----------



## Charbeaner (Jun 2, 2003)

d-free,Thanx for answering! Were you on meds prior to trying Esdifan? I take Bentyl and Lomotil at least twice a day and sometimes 3 times mine is so bad. Were you this bad? If I don't take the meds, I have no control of the "D".Thanx again for your help.


----------



## Charbeaner (Jun 2, 2003)

Well, I just ordered a bottle. I am willing to give it a whirl. Sooner or later SOMETHING has to help!!!Thanx for the info.


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

d-free I have only recently seen ads for esdifan,has it been on the market for 3 years?Anyway does it add to the pain at all? gilly


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

Prolly someone who works for Esdifan, trying to sell it!


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

hmm what the heck is zeolite... it has no daily allowance by it.... i say becareful if you are prone to allergys.. i tried something like this once... fine the first time but the next time was down accident and emergacny in anaphylactic shock.theres a fair bit of calcium in too so no doubt thats the binding part, zeolite does that too i tihnk its used by vets too cure D... http://www.breakthroughhealthproducts.com/...keyword=zeolite hmm i dont know i havent tried or, dont think i plan too something doesnt sit right to me... i dont know....


----------



## mportney (Feb 16, 2005)

Esdifan has been on the market for 3 years since thats when I found it on the internet (spending hours researching for help). It may have just recently started picking up some steam and thats why you are seeing it more. I would never take drugs for diarrhea since even just imodium causes me problems. From my understanding and the information and studies I looked up, zeolite is a natural mineral that has never been shown to be toxic at any level or cause reactions to anyone. It has been used in Europe for years and even used by the russians at chernobyl to help the people after the accident there to remove all the toxins and poisons from their bodies. I think that was in the 70's. I too was concerned about trying another product after all of the flops I came accross through the years (and paid for). No one told any of you that you had to try it. It works for me and I was just trying to share information with what is working for me. If you want to be negative about the information than feel free to continue to suffer with your diarrhea but stop complaining that you tried everything.


----------



## plexx (Jan 28, 2001)

I have been using Esdifan for only a few days now, but I do have to say that it seems to be working. I want to use it for a while longer before I say that my D is absolutely under control, and, without JINXING myself, the D seems to be gone for now. As a matter of fact, last night I had Taco Bell and so far, this morning I feel fine. I'll have to see how it goes within the next few days, but I think if you have a problem with D, you should definitely give this a shot. It seems from the research I have done on the ingredients in Esdifan, it seems to have less of a chance of side effects and drug interactions than even Immodium. Well, that's it for now. I'll keep you posted on how things go.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If I recall the ingredients it does have calcium in it as well as the zeolite. So you may need to keep an eye on total calcium intake for the day (so I wouldn't take other calcium supplements).Calcium alone does a pretty good job for some people and generic calcium carbonated is pretty cheap.Various clays/minerals have been used for Diarrhea as well, but I think on their own they tend to take awhile to work, so adding the calcium probably helps a lot.K.


----------



## ebbie (May 4, 2004)

sage - good call - new member "cured" blah blah, suprised no one else has pointed this out...


----------



## plexx (Jan 28, 2001)

Well this is day 3 and so far the "D" seems to be gone, in fact I may be a little on the "C" side so I might have to lower the amount I am taking. You know, there seems to be a few people on this board that dismiss everything that's out there as "garbage" or "a waste of money". I don't think it is fair that people condemn a product without first trying it or knowing much about it. For instance, I have taken calcium before, which did nothing but upset my stomach, but I know for a fact, it has helped many people. So, I'm not going to go on this board and condemn calcium just because it didn't work for me. I'm not saying this stuff is the "cure all" for everyone and I haven't been taking it long enough to say it's going to be the answer for me either, but I think we shouldn't post negative things about this product because it may discourage people who may actually benefit from it, which is not fair to people who are thinking of trying it, or the company who makes the product. All I'm saying is I think we should be open minded about new products and not condemn them right away. I've only taken this product for three days and I have eaten spicy foods which is always a trigger for me. I have not taken any Immodium in three days and so far, no "D". Who knows, maybe this will be the new calcium for some people. Good luck and I hope other people find relief.


----------



## mportney (Feb 16, 2005)

Right on Plexx. If anything, you would think that the makers of DA-IBS are the ones who own this board since people keep pushing the digestive advantage product which is just basically taking Acidophilus that has been around forever and if it had been such a great "cure" for IBS, doctors would have been pushing it since it was first discovered. Its amazing that you try and help others who are suffering with the same problem as you and immediately get discounted as a scam. Isn't giving good information what this board is all about? I guess everyone should have discounted everything you guys said when you first joined the board (ebbie and sage). It's not really fair to place judgement this way. I guess you could call it "newbie" discrimination. Maybe when I have been on the board 10 years my opinion will finally matter.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

D-free..you just have to understand that we do have an endless supply of sales people who come here pitching their product.It gets really old, and one of the signs is new member saying "this cured me" sort of post. Somehow it is different if we have seen you here through the finding a treatment phase rather than just at the end, but stick around and be real about your IBS experince and people will start to get a better sense of whether you are selling something or for real. Maybe it is "newbie" discrimination, but sales people are always posting the cure on their first post, and often that is the only post we get (other than the standard why do you care if I am a sales person or not, you people just want to stay sick or you would be emailing me, which I love...)Although yours really does not fit the standard script all that much, we have had WAY TOO many sales people here (my mother's nurse told her about this product behind the doctor's back and it cured....fill in the name of the disease from the medical board you are posting to.... Or a friend of mine told me about this product...And then and the end it is the email me for details. Big hint is those people never tell you the name of the product because they don't want you finding a distributor that isn't them)Since you didn't fit that I felt a bit better about the "I'm new here with a cure" type of post







A lot of people here used DA-IBS when it first came out they offered free samples to the board, and strangely enough many people had good results. That is why that brand gets mentioned a lot.A lot of people on the board have had great sucess with all sorts of brands of probiotic bacteria. Like any cure (including the calicum that is in this product) no one treatment helps everyone, but a lot of treatments help some of the people here.There are some studies that indicate that for some people with IBS probiotics may be helpful. K.


----------



## mportney (Feb 16, 2005)

I had just found out about the board and never knew it existed. I have been dealing with IBS my whole life and I realized that calcium was helpful by myself through reading studies and such. Probiotics never helped me. They always made me worse. I wish I would have found the board earlier and been able to save me the time of all of the research and experimenting with things that I have done. Esdifan is by no means a "cure" but it has helped me tremendously and let me go out to eat again without having to run home and it stops my episodes which used to be weeks at a time and is now only an hour or 2. Hopefully it will help others as well, but as we all know, nothing works for everyone. I am going to email the company that makes Esdifan and tell them about the board. Maybe they will do the same thing with samples. I want them to be successful and stick around so I don't have to start over with finding something that works for me again.


----------



## Charbeaner (Jun 2, 2003)

My Esdifan product has arrived, but I have not started it yet. I am still taking Bentyl and Lomotil and wanted to know if it was ok to take the Esdifan along with it.Those of you on the product, how is it going?Thank you for the update.


----------



## 3riversbear (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## 3riversbear (Oct 22, 2004)

How about stomach upset for people with reflux problems??


----------



## Charbeaner (Jun 2, 2003)

Does anyone have a report on how this supplement is working for them? I am taking them, but still have to supplement with my meds. This is day two for me.


----------



## mportney (Feb 16, 2005)

I also have the reflux and Esdifan seems to lesson it but I think the product is more focused on taking care of the D.


----------



## Charbeaner (Jun 2, 2003)

I'm on day two of the Esdifan and I'm ok so far, but I have been experiencing a bit of "C" prior to taking the Esdifan, so I have to see what happens. I had to use an enema to get the poop out yesterday, but maybe this product won't constipate me. It will be interesting. I have always had chronic "D" prior to the last couple of weeks.


----------



## 19898 (Jul 20, 2005)

I posted an article on Esdifan a few days ago and I don't know what happened to it.







Anyway, I wanted to tell people that it works really well for me and I barely have any bowel left. Due to so many surgeries I only have 38 inches of small bowel left. I don't have any large bowel. Needless to say, I have a problem absorbing. Not only that I was constantly emptying my ostomy pouch. If it will work for me, it will work for anyone.I don't use it all day long because it is too expensive for me. However, I take 6 capsules at night so that I can get a better sleep. Thanks to Esdifan I don't have to get up during the night near as often as before. I never thought I'd ever find anything to help me like that. I'm very grateful!! To me it's a miracle product.The article that I read says that there are no side effects to it and it works well with any medication.To the person that thinks that those of us who have talked about our experiences are employees of Esdifan, you are wrong. The company doesn't work like that. They sell to pharmacies only.


----------



## 19898 (Jul 20, 2005)

I also forgot to add that I got a message from the company via e mail stating that you can purchase Esdifan at CVS Pharmacies in the U.S. I'm not sure where to find it in Canada or anywhere else. Sorry.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Looks like it got moved to "Products, Services and Websites" section of the board. http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/76110261/m/510106461K.


----------



## 14397 (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm skeptical because you never know who is posting about this product for the company. I've tried everything from bentyl, levsin and calcium and had no luck. I still have good luck with immodium and i might try this esdifan to see how it may help. At this point i have nothing to lose


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

Yeah- we all jump to read the posts that say "cured"...but let's not be so harsh folks.D-free has been on here since February...so before you judge...maybe read some other posts byt his person.I know when I first found a good balance with fiber...I almost felt cured...but soon enough I learned that it helped symptoms but did not cure me! Questran too, helps symptoms as does calcium.It's hard to know who is selling and who isn't..and there is a product webt site here isn't there?Seems most people on here are fairly intelligent..some desperate for sure...so my only other editorial here, is if you do want to try something new...make sure it won't interact with what you are taking, and for god's sake, don't spend a ton of money on it at first.Jeanne


----------



## Catalina (May 17, 2004)

I would like to try this Esdifan, and I've found it online, but does anyone know which stores sell it? Has anyone found that it causes any problems with prescription medications that they are taking? I've tried calcium tablets, and had some problems with it and my medicine for irregular heartbeat, and I know that Esdifan does have calcium.


----------



## 19898 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Go to the site http://www.esdifan.com. It has excellent information on this product plus testimonials from happy customers. I've tried it and I was absolutely amazed at how it helped me. I only have a tiny bit of any bowel left, so I was always emptying my ostsomy. When I take Esdifan, it slows it down immensely. I never thought I'd ever find anything that would help me. It really DOES work with no side effects. Read the site I've given you, plus put "Esdifan" in your browser and you will find several other articles on it. I have complete faith in this product, and NO, I don't sell it. This is just my honest opinion as a user.*


----------



## 19898 (Jul 20, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by Catalina:I would like to try this Esdifan, and I've found it online, but does anyone know which stores sell it? Has anyone found that it causes any problems with prescription medications that they are taking? I've tried calcium tablets, and had some problems with it and my medicine for irregular heartbeat, and I know that Esdifan does have calcium.


I posted earlier that CVS Pharmacies in the U.S. sells this product. I hope this helps.


----------



## 14397 (Mar 28, 2005)

I guess I might as well try this product because I haven't had any success with any other product! I do get alittle leary though when I see a new product being "praised" about on this board by a bunch of new members. It makes me wonder if they work for the company


----------



## 14397 (Mar 28, 2005)

I can't find this product on the CVS website, does anyone know any other places this product is being sold


----------



## Catalina (May 17, 2004)

Sage, I just typed in CVS Pharmacy, and my city, and found several.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Amazon.comhttp://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/search-h...7929825-9753638http://www.goodhealing.com/esdifan.html?en...%2A&match_type=And others if you google esdifan with the word price.K.


----------



## 19898 (Jul 20, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by sage1989:I guess I might as well try this product because I haven't had any success with any other product! I do get alittle leary though when I see a new product being "praised" about on this board by a bunch of new members. It makes me wonder if they work for the company


*Sage, go to http://www.Esdifan.com and check out their article on employees. You will see that the only employees they have are the people that go around to pharmacies to get them to sell the product in their stores. They don't have individual sellers like most herb companies. Even if they did have individual sellers, it would be a shame to refuse to try something that has proven to work just because the person is selling them. Any herbal company that I've ever bought from has always had a money-back guarantee anyway, so don't worry in the future if you do come across someone that is selling something that you think will work for you. I hope this helps.*


----------



## 14397 (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks for all the info, I just ordered some of this stuff on Amazon.com. I hope this stuff helps out, I don't know of anyone on this board that I know that has used this product


----------



## 14397 (Mar 28, 2005)

Just a question, anyone that has been on this board for awhile try this product and had any feedback?


----------



## 14397 (Mar 28, 2005)

Just got my order in today. My question is how does this stuff help with the diarhea and the cramping? I don't see what ingredients in the pills will help


----------



## 14397 (Mar 28, 2005)

I have yet to have the chance to try these pills, anyone had any success with them and how exactly do they work?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It should work similar to the old Kaopectate before they switched to Bismuth like Pepto Bismol.I liked the old Kaopectate. The clays in these things are what makes it work. I think by soaking up the excess water sort of thing. Maybe also binding up bacteria for acute problems. I'm not sure if anyone has a definitive on why they work, but they have been in use for this a long time.It has calcium in it to and some peope get good results with calcium alone in controlling diarrhea.K.


----------



## 14397 (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks for the advice Kath, anyone else have any succesful stories using this drug, it would be appreciated


----------



## 19898 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Sage:The main ingredient in this product is called zeolite. If you go to: http://www.esdifan.com/ and click on "supportive studies" at the top, you will find information on zeolite. One of the articles states that zeolite is used as anti-cancer therapy. The web site has lots of information on the product. Also, they have a special on it right now. If you buy 2 bottles you get one free. Or, if you buy 5 or more bottles you get 2 free, plus the shipping is free. The are really fast too. I'm from Canada and I was surprised at how fast I received my order.Cheryl*


----------



## 14397 (Mar 28, 2005)

Finally tried 6 pills tonight before dinner and still got the big D!~ I don't know if that's because I didn't give it enough time or it doesn't work, I'll report back


----------



## 16795 (Aug 11, 2005)

I think I have tried just about everything out there, and what I have found that works and that I feel safe using is blackberry juice. Plain old blackberries work too, but I have a hard time wtih them I don't like tart fruit. someone told me that there were a natural remedy for diarrhea and nausea. (I think raspberries might work too, but I haven't tried them.) I found blackberry cider at a roadside stand on vacation and decided to try it. It is amazing how fast it kicked in! I haven't been able to find it in the grocery store, but there are a few sites on the internet that sell it. I order it online by the case, so I am sure not to run out! But, if you have a country store in your town--check there first, b/c they might have it and the shipping prices can be a bit steep when ordering online.If you are really ambitious, you can try canning your own blackberry juice (I suppose you can do it at home, but I would suggest finding a canning plant or juicer). It is alot of work, but if it is cooked, it has a shelf life of 1-2 years, so it would last you a while.Hope this helps!!


----------



## 14988 (Aug 10, 2005)

I used to take Bentyl, which I think is Dicyclomine. If not I've taken both. My chiropractor told me to throw it away and just take Acidophilus, which does work about the same or better for me. It helps with the types of food I eat, but doesn't help me at all with anxiety. So I still get awful bouts of D. My new thing is Metamucil and I don't want to jinx myself but it feels very promising.


----------



## 20633 (Aug 8, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by sage1989:Finally tried 6 pills tonight before dinner and still got the big D!~ I don't know if that's because I didn't give it enough time or it doesn't work, I'll report back


Sage, I am new to this site, and in flipping through your responses to this guy felt the same way you did. Thanks for trying it though. Please continue to report back because it seems as if you are the only one I trust here. Thanks


----------



## 13537 (Aug 15, 2005)

Hey,I just started taking esdifan so i will try and give a no-bs assessment of it over the coming days/weeks. I will be taking it as a daily preventative.been on caltrate and getting moderate success, so should serve as a good basis of comparison.i must say i became worried when it said on the label many ibs sufferers said esdifan was a "miracle", but i'll reserve judgment.


----------



## 19898 (Jul 20, 2005)

If you go to any site that sells Esdifan you will see that the product can NOT be sold by individual people. It's too bad that there is a good product out there and you don't want to try something because of lack of trust. Read the websites. There are several of them. If you still don't believe it, then send a message to the companies and ask if you can sell their product on your own. Which is worse - trying something that you "think" is being sold by someone on their own, or sitting your sore ass on the can for the rest of our life with diahrrea? Take your pick.


----------



## phillipm2 (Sep 24, 2004)

This esdifan sounds like really good stuff. But loyalalways it just sounds like the new members thing just seems to target IBS people. So understand there is really going to be some skepticism. Dont get me wrong, i'm all about finding the stuff that works. I am also familiar with how corporations and businesses flow too and their ad-campaigns. So if Sage comes back and says it doesnt quite work, i will still keep an open mind on this product and see who else has tried it. IBS-D is like a phenomenon where different things work for different people...


----------



## 15298 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have just finished taking Esdifan for a month. I am quite impressed but, of course, after years of failure, wary, to say the least. I started out taking 6 of the caps a day, but found it worked a little too good, so pared that back to 3 in the morning. No d for the full time. I know that quite often these things seem to work for a time and then just stop, but nothing before has worked for an entire month for me. Imodium does nothing. I am also taking a thing from my doctor called Cyclomine that helps a bit, so maybe it is the combination of that with the Esdifan that is doing the trick. It may be a while before I can overcome the horrible anxiety that this disease has caused for me, but with the Esdifan, so far, so good.


----------



## 23520 (Aug 18, 2005)

I am happy to hear someone had some help from it. I have been reading around these boards for about a month looking for ideas, I tried Esdifan, oh my, I started taking it Tuesday and that was the worst day of D I ever had, well I thought maybe a fluke, well by this morning it was going strong again all day so far 3:15. I know somethings don't work for everyone and this one doesn't for me. I have tried Ibsacol and had some success better than nothing, but no luck with Calcium either. Good luck to those who try I hope it goes better for you.


----------



## 19898 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Sorry Philm, I didn't mean to sound like an old crab. LOL! I understand about the skepticism. In today's world, unfortunately, we can't trust anyone, which is very sad. I've tried this stuff too and I even wonder myself if it isn't just my imagination. I've been through so much over the years with my Crohn's disease that it just seems unbelievable that there might actually be something out there for me. I have short gut syndrome. I've only got 38 inches of any bowel left. It happens to be my small bowel. Needless to say everything goes right through me and doesn't even bother to change colour. It isn't in there long enough. LOL! Within a half hour I start to see what I ate. *


----------



## 19898 (Jul 20, 2005)

*OOPS! I guess you're only allowed so many characters because my last message didn't paste the whole thing that I wrote. Here's the rest.







**So far I've noticed a difference with Esdifan and I just hope that I continue. The only problem is the price. It's really expensive. Why is it that medical stuff is always so expensive? It's like being punished for being sick!! It's so annoying. I also have an ostomy and those supplies are going to put me in the poor house! All I can say is that if you're having a lot of problems with diahrrea then you should try one bottle first and then go from there. What have you got to lose, right?*


----------



## phillipm2 (Sep 24, 2004)

yeah, sorry to hear that loyalalways. I thats what my colon is all about. As soon as i eat almost within the hour i really gotta go. The old quick fix is nice but i am always looking for some long term effect. I hate carrying my pills everywhere i go and dont like paying for something to keep a damper on it. You know what i mean? Wonder how this stuff worked out for Sage must be working for him


----------



## 14397 (Mar 28, 2005)

Has anyone else had any success with this new supplement that isn't a "new" member? I don't mean to discriminate against new members, it's just you never know if they work for the company


----------



## phillipm2 (Sep 24, 2004)

sage are you taking the esdifan yet? If you are how is it working for you? I am really debating it myself but i just want to hear from others if they have any success with it.


----------



## 14397 (Mar 28, 2005)

I have been taking it off and on but whenever I have anything of importance, I rush back to Immodium! I did take Esdifan one day and before my dinner and I still had full blown D and had to resort to popping a ton of immodium. I don't really think it's that great but who knows? I will finish the bottle and see how it works!


----------

